

Why no body is talking about this great phone? - aladdinw
https://shop.lenovo.com/ae/en/smartphones/k-series/k900/

======
bhauer
A good question. I'm not an Android user, but the K900 hardware is fantastic.
I am particularly interested in seeing Intel come into its own in the phone
space.

Give me that with Windows Phone and wireless charging and I'd be on board.

~~~
gee_totes
Do you know of a phone with good wireless charging? One of the main reasons I
bought a Nexus 4 was for the wireless charging, but my phone now seems to slip
off the charger. It's really poor design.

~~~
mieses
That's strange since the rubber on my Nexus 4 charger is very tacky, almost
too sticky. If your phone is slipping then try cleaning the dust off the
rubber on the charger to make it tacky again.

~~~
gee_totes
How long have you had it? The rubber on mine was very sticky at first, but now
it just slips off. (I've had it since November) I'm wondering if there is some
type of adhesive that comes off.

~~~
mieses
I've had mine since May. Probably the rubber coating can be destroyed if you
clean it too aggressively. Don't rub it with a cloth or an anti-static wipe.
That will just cause small fibers to stick to the tacky rubber.

How to clean it: [http://itecsoftware.com/how-to-clean-your-nexus-wireless-
cha...](http://itecsoftware.com/how-to-clean-your-nexus-wireless-charger-like-
new)

In my case the charger sometimes sticks to the phone when I pick it up.

------
serverhorror
Maybe because Intel+Mobile isn't cool enough these days? Or it's Intel's first
large field test and they don't want to risk bad publicity just in case...

------
mieses
It's an untested platform. The physical design is not amazing. It doesn't have
the default Android Google experience. Expensive compared to the Nexus 4.

------
gee_totes
Beats me. The only reviews I see of this phone are in the middle east. Maybe
Lenovo didn't send out tester models to Gizmodo, Ars Technica, etc.

------
gaara87
Well, a phone that doesn't have NFC ? -1 for me.

This thing sounds like a phablet to me

